# Crossposting - Califur '08 Conbook Story Contest



## Summercat (Sep 8, 2007)

http://califur.com/ is the website for Califur, which will be running from May 15th through the 19th, 2008. ...according to the website, that is. My guess, someone goofed and put the time that the STAFF (which includes me. Joy) will be there for setup.... usually, the con goes Friday through Monday. Adding in a Thursday would be odd...

ANYHOW! 

While nominally attached to Gaming (And if you have any suggestions for THAT,   *LET ME KNOW *), I tend to stick my nose into the entire convention. And since I asked the wrong question to the wrong person, it appears I'm now handling part of the content for the conbook.

My personal mistake of volunteering aside, here's the gist of what we're looking for:

A short, one to two page story, that falls under a rating of PG-13 for a maximum rating (Meaning, no adult stuff), and is set within the theme of 'Furry Steampunk.'

Actually, to be honest, we're looking for more than one. I put in three or so different stories last year, and I would like to spread around the printing area to more people...

Submissions to the contest will be looked over preliminarily by myself to see if it fits the minimum qualifications of rating and setting, then be judged by myself and other Califur staff members.

I hate to brag, but our conbook this last year kicked the PANTS off of FC's, or even ACs. 

If accepted, your story will be printed in the conbook with full credit given to you, and I will see about sending you a copy of the conbook if you do not attend the convention.

I'll also poke about to see about anything else, but I'd be limited to my own funds, and I'm a bit... strapped for cash right now (Yay, Ramen and lots of it. Blegh.)

For a reminder of what Steampunk is, I've got this handy dandy  Link that explains what it is. ^_^

If you want to get my attention and ask specific questions, a good place to do so would be my journal, http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/199701/ .

~Pax Vob
Bengaley Summercat
Henry J. Thiel
Staff:Gaming, Califur


----------

